# [SOLVED] Battlefield 2 Error



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I bought battlefield 2 I installed it and that works perfectly.
But now the startup. I press "Battlefield 2.exe" then it turns to a black screen then I hear a error sound and if I press alt+tab I see the "Error!" message but I can't read what it says, because the black screen won't dissappeare. If I alt+tab to the "Error!" message and press the "spacebar" the game crash.

Anybody knows the problem? :4-dontkno
Already Thnx

Greez,
~Flappie134


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Could you please follow all of these steps. Don't forget to post back with your system specs if none of them help.


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Requirements of the game:*

Operating system: Windows XP with latest service pack installed DirectX 9.0c February 2006 edition (included)
CPU: Intel Pentium 4/AMD Athlon 1.7 GHz or equivalent 
RAM: 512 MB 
Video Card: 128MB DirectX compliant video card, Pixel shader 2.0 and above. (AGP and PCIe only) 
Sound Card - DirectX 9.0c compatible 
Hard Drive space: 2.2GB of space is required to install the game 
Internet connection: 128kbit Cable/DSL connection

*My pc things:*





*What I did:*

Reïnstalling game = No effect
Restart pc = No effect
Patching = No effect
Mods removed = No effect
Nothing running on background = No effect
Latest DirectX = I got DirectX 9.0c (V10 doesn't work on my pc)
Cd scratches = None
Updating Driver = Some effect (I can read the error now.)

*Error:*



This is the Battlefield 2 launch error:

*Error:*



Anybody knows now the problem?

I tried to run the demo but I got the same problem...
Anybody know how to fix this?

*Error:*


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Anyone??


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Hello Flappie, I may be at help. Have you tried a virus scan?
It's some time of settings on the computer that is not cooperating with the program.
Do you have any programs that you know of that may interfere with the game launching? Such as task managers, ram boosters, frap counters, things of that nature.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

sorry for asking but I must know
where did you get your Windows XP copy from? 
are you using any kind of XP themes?
The theme you have is not for XP home edition


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

SteveHomoki:

I turned off my virus program and that didn't helped.
I turned all my other processes off and even that didn't helped.

Any ideas left?

RockmasteR:

This is NO copy of Windows XP.
This is a bought Windows XP Home Edition.

And i'm useing a Vista theme.


----------



## Mart2912 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

It could be a good idea to install the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Package:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-3E03-4391-8A4D-074B9F2BC1BF&displaylang=en


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Get rid of the Vista them first off that may be a problem itself.

It seems your nvidia driver is either a beta version or out of date. Download this one here: 191.07. please install what Mart has listed too. Please install the latest version of Directx 9 too.


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Ok I've now installed everything but it still didn't helped.. 

Now I try to reïnstall the game and get rid off the Vista theme.


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

I deïnstalled Vista theme and that didn't helped..

Any ideas left?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

download and install the Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 *SP1* Redistributable Package

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d9-ae1a-4a14-984d-389c36f85647&displaylang=en

also download and install .NET Framework 3.5

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Ok I installed C++ 2005 SP1 and .NET Framework 3.5 I already have.

But still same problem.. :upset:


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Any ideas left?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Have you tried on another computer?


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Have you applied all the patches?

Even if you have, un-install BF2 and redownload the latest "Complete" patch not the incrementals. After applying the master patch, go to you "My Documents" folder and delete the Battlefield 2 folder.

Start the game


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

On an another PC it just work.. but that one is from my parents and that one is realllyy slowly.. so I don't play on that one.

And now I try to deïnstall BF2 and delete after deïnstallation all the other files from BF2.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

do not manually delete the remaining of BF2
download Revo uninstaller from my sig, uninstall the game and let it remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD
also use Revo to uninstall Farmework 3.5 and MS Visual C++ Redist. remove the remaining and install them again (links posted in my previous post)


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Allright I gonna try that.


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Okey I deïnstalled .NET Framkework 3.5 and C++ then I reïnstalled them.
I reïnstalled BF2 and again... the same ERROR!!!...

Any ideas left?


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Ok now I removed one time everything of C++ and Framework 3.5.
And reïnstalled again.
Now that problem is gone!!! ray:ray:ray:ray:

But now it says that I need DirectX 9.0c or higher.
But I've that.

Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## Flappie134 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Allright with much help of these people that helped me and some search work I get it finally to work! ray:

The problem was I had DirectX 10 on win xp.
And BF2 and DirectX 10 don't go together.

So what I did was:
Go to Start -> Run -> regedit and press ok.
Then go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SOFTWARE -> Microsoft -> DirectX and delete that folder.
Reboot ur pc.
And install DirectX 9.0c again.

And then it will work! :grin:

Thanks alot for helping it helped me alot! :wink:

Greez,
~Flappie134


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

You had DX10 on XP? I didn't realise that. DirectX 10 for XP has never worked properly and most probably will never work. You should get rid of it if you're still running it, it causes too many problems to be a truly viable option.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Error*

Also, since the problem is now solved, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

